# Trout/Reds in the rivers?



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

Are they there yet? Particularly talking about the East Bay river or Blackwater.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

they're not thick yet, specks are making there way up there but no gator trout yet. some descent slot red's tailing the flats just outside of the mouths.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *DukeDevil91 (12/12/2009)*Are they there yet? Particularly talking about the East Bay river or Blackwater.




Do the trout and reds migrate to shallow waters during the winter?? I dont know much about the migration patterns of different species


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes they run north to spawn, some sooner than other's. It continues from now until Feb.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Same question. Are they there yet? I haven't seen them and I'm at the East River every week. If they are looking for warmer water, the East Bay water as been warmer than the East River's. I went last week, the weather was bad. The water temp in the East River was 48 and the temp in the East Bay was 56. So what temps are we looking for to get the "Gator Trout."

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

water temp 48?? was your cooler leaking near your transducer? just kidding. That seems rather cold to me. Is that right?


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Water temp for river,yes. it's not necessarily all to do with the temp though. you'll definitely find them in the holes and cuts. The bite has been very lazy though. Wait till it gets closer to spawning season when they start to need to fatten up, they'll eat anything they can.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *BloodyWaters (12/13/2009)*Water temp for river,yes. it's not necessarily all to do with the temp though. you'll definitely find them in the holes and cuts. The bite has been very lazy though. Wait till it gets closer to spawning season when they start to need to fatten up, they'll eat anything they can.


Continue my education here. I thought trout went to the rivers for warm or more stable water temperatures, didn't know they were preparing to spawn? How often do trout spawn?(I've only been inshorefishing a few years and living near BirminghamIonly get to fish in saltwater 9 or 10 timesper year) I have heard/read and concluded that trout move into the gulf or somewhereto spawnearly to midOctober? Idraw my conclusions from night fishing in September vs. October.September seems to be good, butat some point in Octoberit'sdifficult tocatch a keeperSpec.So if you had to say when they start to fatten up would say end of December based on normal factors?This will be the third yearfor an afterChristmas fishingtrip. We hit the rivers. The first year we didn't catchbig numbers and last year we caught well over 100 in a 2 1/2 trip.We did sowell wedid another trip last week of January and didn't do well at all.Sowould you conclude it to bepossible we hit just right afterChristmas and by the end of January the spawn was finished?


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

spawning is in late jan. and feb. right now they are thicker in the bayous.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

The trout are NOT in the rivers right now. You may get a few stragglers, but they are not concentrated like thay should be this time a year. The reason is simply because of all the rain we have had. There is WAY to much fresh water in the river systems. Redfish...now that's a different story. We caught 15 on a trip yesterday in the river.I have over20 spots in both Escambiaand blackwaterriver that I can usually go toon a regular basisand catch 30 to 40 trouta morning. It has not been likethat this year. There are a few trout concentratedin Weaverriver but that is about it. The water temp is plenty cold enough for the trout to be there right now.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I was at East River and the East Bay today and there was nothing. I threw everything I had and only got one bite--very small bite. 

NJD:usaflag


----------

